# how early has anyone OV with IUI drugs?



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

I went to the clinic today and I have 2 follies, one of 9mm and one of nearly 14mm and my lining is around 7mm; the nurse said the 14mm one could be ready to pop quite soon but I'm only on day 7 today

usually I ov around day 12, which is Sunday for me

but she thinks I could be as early as Friday.  This isn't a great day for me as I have a v important work meeting that absolutely can't miss on Friday monring and it's not near the clinci so I'd be cutting it really fine getting back in time

I'm hoping I ovulate on thursday but this would be day 9 (really early)

has anyone else ov'd this early?
thanks


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,
I'm on day 19 and had iui on the 1st july.  I think that the supercur you take everyday is controlling the ovulation, and you may be able to re-schedule, because until you take the ovritelle which releases the egg, you won't ovulate.
Sorry, does that sound confusing.
Ask the nurse at the clinic when you go next.
Hope all goes to plan
Babydust xx


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

the nurse said if I go back on Thursday and look ready to pop she would give me an injection to make me ov (I'm only on a v low dose of Gonal F at the mo eveyr other day)

do you think I could ask them if they would inject me tmw so I ovulate on Thursday?


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

why not, its worth asking.  We had to go private so, if you are paying its even more reason to ask.
good luck.
I made 8 eggs, so had to have 5 of them aspirated.  This was our second round of iui. and now just 13 to do test.......arrrgghhh. it feel a lifetime.
let me know how you get on.
All the best,
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am about to have IUI, with light dosage of gonal f every 2 days, but no suprecur or orgalutran, so I will ovulate I guess anytime ( usually around day 11) . I had a endometrial biopsy ( which actually was a D and C with no sedation or local anesthetics   a week ago to make sure lining is all new ( they do it now automatically at my clinic) althoughI suspect I had more lining taken out as very thick naturally. 
Never had IUI before and not used to take gonal f without another drug to block ovulation, I wonder if I will ovulate early and then too early to have a good lining, very confusing!

Future Mummy


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm normally a day 19 girl but on the injectibles I had my 2nd insem on day 13 which was way early for me. There are really 2 options one is to bring your follicles on faster and get you to ovulate early OR to slow down your jabs & try & coast you until the Sunday night, do your jab & insem Monday. Don't forget your HCG jab gives you a window of 24-36 hours for ovulation to happen, it's not immediate.

Good luck & hope it goes well for you


----------

